# Pulverbeschichtung entfernen



## elhefe (16. August 2004)

servus,

nun hat es meinen nunmehr 6 jahre alten Devil Rahmen auch zerlegt. ein ca. 2cm langer Riss im Yoke. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er sich schweissen lässt.

Vorher muss jedoch die Pulverbeschichtung runter. Leider verfüge ich nicht über so fortschrittliche Technologien, wie Dremel ö.Ä..

Das heißt, abschleifen von Hand. Oder Ihr habt bessere Tipps. Chemische Keule fände ich ganz gut. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch das eine oder andere Hausmittelchen.

Vielen Dank. Tilo

(for keeping it trial related - es handelt sihc natürlich um einen Trialrahmen )


----------



## lexle (16. August 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> nun hat es meinen nunmehr 6 jahre alten Devil Rahmen auch zerlegt. ein ca. 2cm langer Riss im Yoke. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er sich schweissen lässt.
> 
> ...





chemisch entlacken... machen alle die die ihn dir au wieder bescichten .. sandstrahlen oder Glasperlenstrahlen bringt nicht bei Pulver.. scleifen wird zu ungleichmäig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonyG (16. August 2004)

Moinsen,

Da wir für unsere Kunden sehr viel Pulvern, mussten wir auch mal den weg zurück gehen.......*g*
am sinnvollsten ist wohl ne mechanische entfernung ( Flex mit Fächerscheibe)
da du ja nur ein wenig Farbe weghaben willst, Sandstrahlen geht am schonenden

es gibt auch Chemische Keulen fon den Firmen;
KLUTHE u. HAUG CHEMIE Sinsheim
sind aba brutal Giftig :kotz: 

hoffe geholfen zu haben

MfG LoonyG


----------



## johnny.winter (16. August 2004)

www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de

die entlacken und beschichten dir rahmen so, dass es eine augenweide ist. habe dort schon zwei rahmen gehabt - traumhaft!

to keep it trial related: both frames are road bike ones


----------



## elhefe (16. August 2004)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Tipps.

Ich vermute, dass ich dann doch auf klassische Art und weise mit Drahtbürste und Sandpapier an die Sache rangehen werde.

Möchte auch blos die beschädigte Stelle entlacken, da ich immernoch froher Hoffnung bin, dass eine Reperatur möglich ist. Scweißen würed ich bei Richi ( www.richi engineering.de ) machen lassen.

Hier hat doch jemand sicherlich Erfahrung im Umgang mit geschweißten Rahmen. Wie sieht es da mit der Belastbarkeit aus? (Der Riss ist am Yoke nähe Tretlager) Meines Erachtens müsste es eigentlich halten, aufgrund von Gefügeveränderungen im Metall und andere Stellen am Rahmen sind ja schließlich auch geschweißt. Neues Material wird wohl nicht angetragen sondern nur zugebruzzelt.

Vielen Dank... Tilo


----------



## ph1L (16. August 2004)

frag doch mal beim lorenz hoffmann ob der dir den rahmen schweißt


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. August 2004)

Vielleicht bin ich ja falsch informiert, aber ich fürchte nen Alu- Rahmen lässt sich nicht ohne weiteres nachträglich schweißen, der muss doch danach wärmebehandelt werden, damits nicht spröde wird...


----------



## elhefe (17. August 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht bin ich ja falsch informiert, aber ich fürchte nen Alu- Rahmen lässt sich nicht ohne weiteres nachträglich schweißen, der muss doch danach wärmebehandelt werden, damits nicht spröde wird...




Das geht wohl doch. Der Richi hat mich extra gefragt, ob es Alu ist, andernfalls wäre es schwierig für ihn. Hängt wohl von der persönlichen Kompetenz ab. Er scheint geübt, im Umgang mit Alu. (Hoffe ich).

Ansonsten, Angelo, habe ich auch immer gedacht, dass Alu schweißen komplizierter ist, als bspw. Stahl.

Bis denne.... Tilo


----------



## Adonai (19. August 2004)

suuper dann können wa ja bald wieder heizen wa?  wie lange dauert das denn?


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (19. August 2004)

Laut Lorenz Hoffmann und einer anderen Sachkundigen Quelle muss der Rahmen nach dem Schweißen in den Ofen. Dazu ist es erforderlich die gesamte Pulverbeschichtung zu entfernen und dann neu zu beschichten.

Bei Alu kommt es ja häufig vor, dass dann der Rahmen direkt neben der Schweißstelle erneut reißt. Ich vermute, dass das der Grund für o.g. Prozedur ist.

Je nachdem wo der Riss ist wird auch ein Gusset (schreibt sich das so?) drauf geschweißt.


----------



## billi (20. August 2004)

nach neuer rechtschreibung vieleicht sogar "Gussset"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. August 2004)

Also das Devil was jetzt so Kupfer is vom Hüngi was ich mal in die Bike Galerie getan hab vor kurzen war auch gerissen am unterrohr so 2cm und das hat bei uns einfach ne Metall firma geschweißt die auch alu und edelstahl Schweißen können. Einfach die Pulverbeschichtung da bisi abgemacht rund um die Stelle. Nun Fährt der Rahmen schon wieder über 1 Jahr und Hält und Hält...   Wärme behandeln ist das gleiche wie wenn du ihn n Monat liegen lässt übrigens... Das Material altert dann und so. Das geht wirklich. der Devil lag dann nähmlich noch ne weile rum ehh wir ihn wieder benutzt haben und wie gesagt nun hält er.


----------



## elhefe (23. August 2004)

DER RAHMEN IST GESCHWEISST!!!! Lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen, anstatt Notschlachten.

Der Rahmen ist aber nicht im Ofen gewesen.



			
				Kohlwheelz schrieb:
			
		

> ... Einfach die Pulverbeschichtung da bisi abgemacht rund um die Stelle. Nun Fährt der Rahmen schon wieder über 1 Jahr und Hält und Hält...   Wärme behandeln ist das gleiche wie wenn du ihn n Monat liegen lässt übrigens... Das Material altert dann und so. Das geht wirklich. der Devil lag dann nähmlich noch ne weile rum ehh wir ihn wieder benutzt haben und wie gesagt nun hält er.




Genauso hab ichs gemacht. Genau die Info habe ich auch bekommen. Das Aushärten dauert so ca. 6 Wochen. Der Aushärteprozess verläuft in der ersten Zeit schneller und nimmt dann ab. Jetzt heißt es Geduld beweisen. Aber nach ner Woche werde ich mich wohl doch wieder mal "raufsetzen" und ein paar leichte Sachen fahren.

Also Leute, wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann mir die Daumen drücken, dass der Rahmen hält.

Bis denne. Nochmal danke für die Infos.

Tilo


----------



## Sanitoeter (23. August 2004)

Lass ihn dir schweißen, und fahr nur so lange wie nötig mit dem ding bis du nen neuen rahmen hast... hab mein x-hydra 20" auch anner KEttenstrebe schweißen lassen und es ist knapp 3 Wochen später wieder gebrochen....

Durch das schweißen wird die gebrochene Stelle knüppelhart... nur wird das Material drumherum ermüdet!  

Also..aus alt mach neu!!!!


----------



## robs (23. August 2004)

Sanitoeter schrieb:
			
		

> Lass ihn dir schweißen, und fahr nur so lange wie nötig mit dem ding bis du nen neuen rahmen hast... hab mein x-hydra 20" auch anner KEttenstrebe schweißen lassen und es ist knapp 3 Wochen später wieder gebrochen....
> 
> Durch das schweißen wird die gebrochene Stelle knüppelhart... nur wird das Material drumherum ermüdet!
> 
> Also..aus alt mach neu!!!!





Nicht wenn das Bike nach dem Schweißen in den Ofen kommt. Du könntest mit einem harten Stück Holz eine Axt zerstören wenn sie nach dem Härten nicht noch für einige zeit bei mittleren Temperaturen "gebacken" würde.


----------

